# Woodturning Symposium Chicago



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, everyone. The Chicago Woodturners are hosting a 3 day symposium this summer. July 25-27, 2008 in Mundelein, IL, a near north suburb of Chicago. Seven featured demonstrators, trade show, instant gallery, banquet, on-site housing is available. Visit www.chicagowoodturnners.com for details and to register.
Thanks to the moderators for letting me post this.

Paul Shotola


----------

